# PTE Academic Preparation Materials



## Mangai (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to take the PTE Academic Aug 1st week. Can anyone help me on the PTE Practice test and materials ?


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi 

no much materials are shared....You will have to buy books PTE official guide and McMillan book...


----------



## Mangai (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Vasanth for the inputs.


----------



## Mangai (Jul 17, 2015)

Could someone who has appeared for the exams recently give some tips.


----------



## Mangai (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi, Which book is good : THE OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE ACADEMIC or PRACTICE TESTS PLUS: WITH CD-ROM. Please advise. I see McMillan book is not on the official course test book from Pearson site anymore.


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Official guide is to get familiar with the test format.....not of much use for preparation...Mcmillan test builder is good...I'm yet to find the best book in the market;-)


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi people,

For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an another .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhdwefotp/AADfiVvjkea7xaz42rFRiaSta?dl=0

Do let me know if someone needed the pearson official guide's cd to be shared i'll do the needful.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## v.vasanth19 (Apr 7, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an another .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your Visa


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

There are 3 parts
Part 1: Speaking and Writing
(Approximately 77-93 minutes)
Section 1: Personal introduction
In this section, you are given a prompt and are asked to introduce yourself orally. You speak about yourself for up to 30 seconds. This is not assessed but is sent to institutions along with your score report.

Section 2: Read aloud
In this section, you are given a text (up to 60 words) and are asked to read the text aloud. You do six to seven of these items, depending on the combination of items in your test.

Section 2: Repeat sentence
In this section, you hear a sentence. You are asked to repeat the sentence exactly as you heard it. You
do ten to twelve of these items, depending on the combination of items in your test.

Section 2: Describe image
In this section, you are given an image (picture, graph, table, etc.). You are asked to describe in detail what the image is showing. You do six to seven of these items, depending on the combination of items in your test.

Section 2: Re-tell lecture
In this section, you hear a lecture. You are asked to retell the lecture in your own words. You do three to four of these items, depending on the combination of items in your test.

Section 2: Answer short question
In this section, you are asked a question, the answer to which is a word or short phrase. You
do ten to twelve of these items, depending on the combination of items in your test.

Sections 3-4: Summarize written text
In these sections, you read a text (up to 300 words). You are then asked to summarize the text
in one sentence. You are given ten minutes to write each summary sentence.

Section 5: Summarize written text 1 Write essay
This section is either a Summarize written text task or a Write essay task (see Section 6), depending on the combination of items in your test.

Section 6: Write essay
In this section, you are given a prompt to read. You are then asked to write an essay (200-300 words). You are given twenty minutes to write your essay.


----------



## ashishjindal76 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello Sameer,

can you please share pearson official guide's cd 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## mahima (Jul 29, 2015)

*Tanxxxxx*



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an another .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.
> 
> ...



Tanx a lot sameer.that helped many of us a great deal.is there any way to share the cd?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

just go to "kat.cr" and search for PTE, in the books section you will find the test builder, download it from there, quick and easy ...


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi sameer, guys

I am unable to access the link provided, it presents an error message ERROR 404
Can you pls advise if the link is still active?











Sameer1626 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an another .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I received ACS assessment yesterday positively for ICT Business Analyst.

It seems my points would be 55 . Could you please suggest I need to go for sponsorship 190 visa ?
Can I get easily sponsorship?
Can I give PTE IELTS academic?

Regards
Ajay


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

thakurajay17 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received ACS assessment yesterday positively for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


For 190 SS Visa, currently your occupation is OPEN in NSW and Victoria.
1. Whether you can get sponsorship easily depends on the requirements of that particular state, like for Victoria you need 7 bands in all the modules. Plz check the requirements for both NSW and Victoria, if you meet them, you will get sponsorship.
2. Yes you can surely give PTE academic, for IELTS you need General.


----------



## mahima (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Can some one please help me? I have the official book for PTE and the cd but the tests does not seem to be scored.

How can I take an exam which has a score please?I want to know where I stand and prepare accordingly.kindly help.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

mahima said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can some one please help me? I have the official book for PTE and the cd but the tests does not seem to be scored.
> 
> How can I take an exam which has a score please?I want to know where I stand and prepare accordingly.kindly help.


Hi mahima,

Can you please share the official book and cd?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> Hi mahima,
> 
> Can you please share the official book and cd?


If u have that book in soft copy please share with every one, as on internet PTE material is very less.


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello All,

Do we get any practice materials for PTE-A exam as in the case of IELTS?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Do we get any practice materials for PTE-A exam as in the case of IELTS?


Material for PTE is very less on internet.


----------



## Sid_d (Aug 2, 2015)

#Three Line Introduction samples # PTE Essay # past exam Questions #


1.	Many people think that regions affect successful person. 
What is your opinion about accomplished person’s influence on the native region he belongs to?

Undeniably person's vicinity plays a vital role in moldings him into his success. Accomplished person have great influence on their native region, as many youngsters can relate to him and want to imitate his blueprint of success. This essay will discuss how successful person can impact their native people.


2. Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. 
What is your opinion?

Mass media plays a pivotal role in our life. Many people and businesses rely on these mediums for their day to day transactions. On the flip-side it also bombards us with too much or unwanted information. This essay will shed a light on various aspects of this issue.

3.	Company’s top level authorities should get their employees in decision making process. Discuss
Decision making is a crucial step in a success of a company. Whether to involve employees in this process is a moot point. I advocate that top management should deploy their juniors to make decisions although some may object that it is risky. 
Feedback: Second sentence can be written as: The moot question is that whether involvement of employees is required for the decision making process. Third sentence: If u advocate, then don't write what other side thinks... Just build up the essay on what u think.


4.	Discuss the roles of governments, companies and individuals to combat climate change.

Since last few decades climate change is afflicting our planet severely. It's is the duty of the government, companies, and individuals to reduce carbon emission to save the planet. This essay will outline the role of each party in combatting climate change.

5.	Nowadays, the mass media including TV, radio and newspaper have become the essential part of our lives. What is your opinion?

Mass media plays a pivotal role in our life. Many people and businesses rely on these mediums for their day to day transactions. On the flip-side it also bombards us with too much or unwanted information. This essay will shed a light on various aspects of this issue.

Feedback: You have to clearly mention “The flipside” (What are you going to cover in that para)

6.	The environment we live in is in danger due to various problems. 
What are the underlying causes? 
Who is responsible to combat this? 
What measures?


No one can overlay the fact that the planet we live in is at serious threat. Increasing number of natural calamities like Tsunami, earthquakes, floods and hurricanes have given us repeated warning signals. This essay will outline few causes and measures that must be implemented by responsible authorities. 






7.	Pros and Cons of extreme /adventure sports.

Advancing technology and science has invented new sports, never imagined before with the risks that never existed before. Undoubtedly the feel of a thrill comes at a price and on few occasions it can be death. This essay will discuss the positive and negative aspects of these adventure sports.

Feedback: Try to avoid ‘technology and science’. 
It can also be written as. 

Adventure sports were there before as well but only limited to defense purposes. With the advancement in technology these sports are now accessible by a common man.

8.	Some people think law changes our behavior. Discuss.

Law is the only way to have control over the public. People usefully behave in a way that is in accordance with the law so it is true that law changes our behavior. This is essay will discuss few reasons with examples to prove the validity of this statement. 


9.	In education system, assessment through formal written examination still valid. Discuss


Without a doubt formal written examination is used widely as assessment criteria. Advancement in technology has open doors for alternate ways to assess educational skills and abilities. This essay will discuss the validity of formal exams as assessment criteria. 

Feedback: In the question they never asked you about the alternative ways of assessment.

Second line can be written as: The moot question as to whether the formal written assessment is reasonable is an interesting issue upon which opinion varies greatly.





10. Large shopping malls are replacing small shops. Your opinion? Good or bad?

Without a doubt, mall culture is spreading its wings in most urban areas by replacing small shops. As a consumer it’s much convenient for us as we can shop for most of our requirement under one roof. In this essay we will look at some pros and cons of this trend. 

Feedback: Second sentence must include what is asked in the question. That tells the reader if u have understood the question or not and The third sentence must inform what u will write in the essay.
Tip: Just paraphrase the question.

It can also be written as 
The question whether this boom of mall's trend is positive or negative is a complex issue, upon which opinion varies greatly. 

11.	Nowadays, people spend too much time at work to the extent that they hardly have time for their personal life. Discuss.
Modern lifestyle has brought some drastic changes in a way we function as compared to our traditional lifestyle. People are spending most of their day at work and can hardly spare some time for personal life. I am of the opinion that work and personal life must be balanced. Herein we will discuss few reasons and solutions of this issue. 

Feedback: Tip: Try to write as many academic words as u can.

Third sentence can start as: This essay will outline the compelling reasons




12.	It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree"

Getting married before finishing studies and getting employed can be arduous at times. Although some may object that it's good to have a helping hand, I would still advocate that getting married later is much better as one can focus on his career. 

Feedback: Although some people may believe in getting married prior to settle their career.


13.	Talk about pros/cons in this era of daily inventions.

It is undeniable that inventions have shrunk the boundaries of the world we live in. In this modern era everyday there is some new invention in some part of the world. Although these inventions are meant to solve problems, many have proven to be dangerous. This essay will talk about its positive and negative impacts.


14.	Imitating celebrities in sports and movies good or bad?

It's a human nature to imitate the famous around us. These sports and movie stars being portrayed as personalities with admirable jazzy lifestyle, most youngsters want to imitate them. Whether it is good or bad is a moot question upon which the opinion varies. 

Or

Without a doubt, human nature has been blessed to imitate the famous around them. The moot question as to whether imitating sportspersons or celebrities is an interesting issue, upon which opinion varies greatly. This essay will outline the compelling reasons to show the positive and negative sides of portraying as sportsperson or celebrities.


----------



## Sid_d (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,

Go for PTE, Quick booking - Quick results - easier than IELTS.

IELTS is waste of time


----------



## Sid_d (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,

Scored tests are paid, $40 USD for 1 & $60 USD for 2.
I took it last week, Very helpful. I scored between 65 to 70 in these sample scored test but in actual test I scored. L83 R 70 S 90 W 67 Overall 74.
My target is 79 so have to re-appear.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

indergreat said:


> just go to "kat.cr" and search for PTE, in the books section you will find the test builder, download it from there, quick and easy ...


Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Nata7 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sid_d said:


> Hi,
> 
> Scored tests are paid, $40 USD for 1 & $60 USD for 2.
> I took it last week, Very helpful. I scored between 65 to 70 in these sample scored test but in actual test I scored. L83 R 70 S 90 W 67 Overall 74.
> My target is 79 so have to re-appear.


Hi, 
Can you share any tips for speaking? How did you manage to get 90? 
I've sat my exam on 29th June, got 80 and above for L,R and W, but not for S.

Did you speak loud? And also for describe image section, do you think if we don't speak for 40 seconds it affects our score negatively?


----------



## Sid_d (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Nata, 

To prepare for 'describe image' section, I used samples given on ieltsbudy.com

Basically you need to cover following 5 points

1- describe all elements of the image / Graph / Chart
2- their relationship
3-possible developments 
4-conclusion
5-what it implies 

Email me on [email protected]

I'll send u some material that I have.

Hope this helps


----------



## Sid_d (Aug 2, 2015)

Secondly, 

Speaking loud doesn't make a difference I guess. Yes, you have to speak for 40 seconds as there is enough material to speak about in 40 seconds.
Just speak slowly (in terms of speed) and clearly.


----------



## Nata7 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sid_d

Thanks a lot for your advice. 

Appreciated. 

And good luck with getting all 79, that's my target as well.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi All,

There is an another PTE-A thread which is actively running. It has got all the material links and test tips from the experienced people. I have got most of my preparation by using the tips from that thread. 
Awaiting for my Exam which is on August 8th:eyebrows:


----------



## Sid_d (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,

Can you please direct me to that forum please?
I could not locate it?

Thanks


----------



## Marigold2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

I did PTE-A several weeks ago, unprepared...but still... I think if you only need IELTS general, then do IELTS. PTE-A is way harder (for me) as it is academic. 
I have 7 each in IELTS already but I wanted to try if I can get superior English with PTE....like everyone else said that PTE is easier..so I tried but my score came out incredibly bad. Not many practice docs online, that's the downside. I've purchase the onlne $10 practice test just to find out that it's the same questions that you can find online...
So for me I'd prefer IELTS.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Sid,

Here you go

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-342.html


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Here is the link where all the materials all dumped. This is a treasure

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


----------



## Crystal Hung (Aug 11, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an another .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.
> 
> ...



Hi Sameer,

Thank you for sharing the PTE materials.
I plan to do the test at the beginning of the September.
Hope I can get 65 in each band. 

Cheers,
Crystal


----------



## anitathomas (Aug 21, 2015)

*summarising the text*

hi, 
can anyone help me or give me some tips about how to summarise the text in listening.

its so hard 


thanks


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Here is the link where all the materials all dumped. This is a treasure
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxSAhiEs5XzvX3lNSnRxc3NWcU0&usp=sharing


Indeed, this is a treasure. 

I have doubt, wont PTE send me the preparation material when I register for the exam?


----------



## indergreat (Jul 13, 2015)

rahul1987 said:


> Indeed, this is a treasure.
> 
> I have doubt, wont PTE send me the preparation material when I register for the exam?


Unlike IELTS they don't send you anything buddy


----------



## ashishjindal76 (Jul 22, 2015)

mahima said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can some one please help me? I have the official book for PTE and the cd but the tests does not seem to be scored.
> 
> How can I take an exam which has a score please?I want to know where I stand and prepare accordingly.kindly help.


Can you please share your Study Material online.

Thanks


----------



## rahul1987 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I have my paper on 28th of this month. I am not sure how much I'll score in this paper. To be on a safer side, I want to book another date. So can I book a date for 24th of November, Is this allowed?


----------



## fiberair (Jan 25, 2014)

rahul1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my paper on 28th of this month. I am not sure how much I'll score in this paper. To be on a safer side, I want to book another date. So can I book a date for 24th of November, Is this allowed?


Yes, its allowed. But you will be charged some money ~2500 Rs.


----------



## Sruthi (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi boxofchoc,

Are there any other sections(in Speaking and Writing) other than you provided in the above post?

Sruthi


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Sruthi said:


> Hi boxofchoc,
> 
> Are there any other sections(in Speaking and Writing) other than you provided in the above post?
> 
> Sruthi


Every section should be in the link, are you missing bits on speaking and writing? i can resend


----------



## Sruthi (Oct 7, 2015)

Can you please resend? Appreciate your help.


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

*pte A*



Sruthi said:


> Can you please resend? Appreciate your help.


https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_rCw4gC3uCjLUVlMWQ1NE5mdUE&usp=sharing

Is this any better?


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

*PTE scored test material*

Hi,

I checked the PTE material available here. Does anyone has PTE scored test material?

Thanks


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I checked the PTE material available here. Just wondering, does anyone has PTE scored test material?
> 
> Thanks


Any response please?


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Sourabh123 said:


> Any response please?


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8Xyk44qOUGpR0lnYlNYUndlNk0/view?usp=sharing

try the link above


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

*PTE practice link*



Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I checked the PTE material available here. Does anyone has PTE scored test material?
> 
> Thanks



https://drive.google.com/folderview...wyMUtZSUdhV2swR0tPV093M0pzdllIeW8&usp=sharing


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share: 
Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?

How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?

Cheers


----------



## meemurali (Jan 23, 2016)

The materials are really a great help guys thanks a lot.


----------



## suri2 (Jan 18, 2016)

appreciate if you can share material 

regards,
rakesh suri


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi people,

For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an another .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhd...2rFRiaSta?dl=0

Do let me know if someone needed the pearson official guide's cd to be shared i'll do the needful.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## priyankamonga (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi, is anybody aware if IELTS academic is accepted for the PR application? Or do we need only General IELTS is accepted?


----------



## visa2aus (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot for sharing the materials.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Unable to view the material shared by you. It shows Error (4xx)


----------



## SUVLUV (Aug 1, 2016)

*PTE Material*

Dear Sameer,i request you to pls share official guide and rest of material


----------



## SUVLUV (Aug 1, 2016)

Dear Sameer,
I request you to Pls share rest of material


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

Please can someone tell me if in PTE different types of question has different weightage? By which which I mean, for example a correct answer of "describe image" may fetch better score than a correct answer of "repeat sentence"? The question came in mind going through score guide. Will anyone please be able to confirm please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can someone tell me if in PTE different types of question has different weightage? By which which I mean, for example a correct answer of "describe image" may fetch better score than a correct answer of "repeat sentence"? The question came in mind going through score guide. Will anyone please be able to confirm please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Please can provide some inputs on this? Thanks.


----------



## aparna8800 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey can u pls share cd rom link for OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE.


----------



## aparna8800 (Oct 21, 2016)

Sameer1626 can u please share CD ROM LINK FOR OFFICIAL GUIDE TO PTE PLS..THANX


----------



## ariin (Sep 28, 2016)

for pte preparation refer Pte preparation material
These some questions repeadedly appear in pte academics exam.


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

Sourabh123 said:


> Any response please?


Please check the below link as it is giving you chance for 2 free scored PTE tests
www.practicepte.com


----------

